# Utah state parks ohv program



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yesterday I received a card in the mail asking me, as an atv owner, to take a survey. The site they list on the card (twice) is www.surveymk.com/s/UtahOHV
I tried that site and got a message no site found (or something like that). So I wrote them an email. The response on the email was I had to type http:// and then the www stuff. I tried that and got the same response, no site found.
Knowing that surveymk, probably meant survey monkey, I typed in surveymonkey.com and continued. I got several hits but not their survey site.
Has anyone else tried this and gotten through? If so, what is the site name I need to use.
Thanks!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pops right up for me clicking on your link.

here is the front page.


Utah OHV Study 
Introduction 
Public input is important for the OHV Program in Utah. The Utah Department of Natural Resources' State Parks division wants your feedback on OHV use and preferences on ALL lands in Utah, public and private. The Utah State Parks division is collecting this feedback through a brief telephone survey.

By signing up to participate in this study, you are automatically entered to win a Yamaha Grizzly ATV. Second prize is an ATV winch and accessories from Rugged Ridge.

How To Enter
To be eligible to win, you must submit your name and phone number and answer a few brief preliminary questions about OHVs. By submitting your information, you are automatically entered into the drawing and you agree to participate in a short 5- to 7-minute survey by telephone.

After submitting your entry, you may or may not be contacted in the next 6 to 8 weeks by Responsive Management to participate in the telephone survey for this study. Responsive Management is an independent research firm that has been contracted by Utah State Parks and its partners in this study to conduct the survey.

Confidentiality
Your information will never be shared or sold; it will be used only for the purposes of this study and to contact the prize winners.

Rules
You must be at least 16 years old to enter the drawing and to sign up to participate in the study. You do not have to be contacted for the telephone survey to be eligible to win a prize; however, because you agree to participate in the study by submitting your information, you must complete the telephone survey IF you are called in order to be eligible to win.

Only one entry per person is permitted. Chances of winning are dependent upon how many entries are received. One valid entrant will win a Yamaha Grizzly ATV, and one valid entrant will win an ATV winch and accessories package from Rugged Ridge. Winners will be contacted by telephone after the completion of the study.


Please click "Next" below to provide your information and to be entered to win.

12%


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It worked for me Mr Z.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Now aint that a kick in the nu....z! It won't work via google or yahoo but it does on this site.


----------

